# Need guys for a team



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Hunterpionk said:


> What are these teams for?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


They're for the spring contest that is run through the forum that starts next Monday. 6 members per team. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Hunterpionk (Jan 27, 2013)

Do u win anything, or just bragging right?!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Hunterpionk said:


> Do u win anything, or just bragging right


A Benelli SuperNova Realtree APG camouflage turkey edition 12-gauge shotgun. 
All expenses paid guided World Slam: Eastern, Rio Grande, Merriam's, Osceola (Florida), Gould's and Ocellated wild turkey hunts.
And a bottle of Wild Turkey Rare Breed Barrel Proof Kentucky Straight Bourbon Whiskey.



















or maybe it's a......










I can't remember!


----------



## Hunterpionk (Jan 27, 2013)

Not bad!! How does the scoring work? And I will join if anyone needs a guy.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Hunterpionk said:


> How does the scoring work?


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=500894



Hunterpionk said:


> And I will join if anyone needs a guy.


----------



## Hunterpionk (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

